# Sci-fi/Futuristic Superhero comics, manga or other media



## tecnowraith (Feb 16, 2009)

Does anyone know any superhero comics, manga or other media set in a Sci-fi/Futuristic world where the powers are not your typical origin. I'm looking for stories where the superhero powers come from some type of technology in the Sci-fi/Futuristic world.

Thanks


----------



## fodigg (Feb 17, 2009)

tecnowraith said:


> Does anyone know any superhero comics, manga or other media set in a Sci-fi/Futuristic world where the powers are not your typical origin. I'm looking for stories where the superhero powers come from some type of technology in the Sci-fi/Futuristic world.
> 
> Thanks




Well...do you mean the powers in the book come _exclusively _from future-tech? Because you have characters of all different "genres" in superhero books, but I'm blanking on those who all have origins in technology.

Many of the Marvel 2099 characters were technology-based in the place of their main-stream continuity counterparts (e.g., Ghost Rider 2099, Thor 2099, Spider-Man 2099), but those books are rather dated.  I still like 'em though.  I think the only ones that weren't tech-based were the X-Men 2099.  They still just went with the natural mutants backstory.

Are you looking for something very "Cyberpunk"?


----------



## tecnowraith (Feb 18, 2009)

Yes very cyberpunkish and powers in the book come exclusively from future-tech.


----------



## fodigg (Feb 18, 2009)

tecnowraith said:


> Yes very cyberpunkish and powers in the book come exclusively from future-tech.




The best I could do: Wiki Category for "Cyberpunk Comics"

Nothing comes to mind that deals exclusively with the concept of "cyberpunk superheroes" with tech being the exclusive source of abilities.  The closest I can think of would be Judge Dredd and while that's "dystopian" I hesitate to call it "cyberpunk".


----------



## Umbran (Feb 18, 2009)

Few comics lines are interested in exclusivity like that - powers *only* from one source.  Hero comics have always been kind of polyglot in that respect.


----------



## SKyOdin (Feb 20, 2009)

It is hard to recommend sci-fi manga since mange rarely uses the classic "superhero" tropes. I can recommend some really good sci-fi action manga and anime centered around over-the-top action, but I don't really know of anything that involves capes and secret identities.

If you are just looking for over-the-top superpowers based on advanced tech, I can recommend the Battle Angel Alita manga. It takes place in a cyberpunk world where most of the main characters are cyborgs and androids, and involves a lot of highly skilled martial artists using advanced technology to augment their fighting abilities. For example, you see stuff like plasma manipulation, nanotech-based regeneration, and electro-magnetically accelerated punches. *Warning: This series involves some very graphic violence. It is not for the young or faint of heart.*

If you are looking for traditional superhero stuff, I can recommend the webcomic Antihero For Hire. Almost all of the stuff in there is technically based on technology, and the comic is really funny to boot.


----------



## Plane Sailing (Feb 20, 2009)

*The Authority* contains quite a lot of technology based superheroes

The Authority - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The comics deserve the same warning as has just been given for Battle Angel Alita though. Very graphic ultraviolence.

Cheers


----------



## tecnowraith (Apr 29, 2010)

Have there been any novels or comics where the superhero trope was set on another world or alien planet? Not looking for space travel like Marvel's Silver Surfer or Starjammers (Cyclops' and Havok's father) but the series set on a 1 or 3 planets through it's run.


----------



## megamania (May 1, 2010)

Bloodshot-  Nanites within the blood that give you instant mastery over weapons, battle tactics with enhanced strength, speed and reflexes

HARD Corps-  All powers are psionic in nature.  What if the brainwaves of a "mutant" could be copied?  Psi-borgs that could call up any ONE power at a time 

Starwatchers- combine the two but with far fewer powers to chose from.  They became space explorers.


----------



## WayneLigon (May 9, 2010)

I think the closest you're going to get is Strikeforce: Morituri. The Morituri process gives you a random superpower, but it's also a death sentence: your body will eventually reject the process and you blow up.


----------

